# Wanting to learn about San Luis Pass



## AdamB83 (Jun 15, 2013)

Can anyone give me some honest insight on good spots to wade at San Luis Pass? Pretty new to wading so not looking for any real dangerous areas, just wanting to learn more and catch some fish. Just not real familiar with San Luis and wanting to broaden my fishing options.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

The pass is a DANGEROUS AREA ......Water comes and goes and cuts bottom
as mother nature sees fit..

You can be standing in chest deep water one second and on the way out into the Gulf the next...

Wear a life jacket...Do not fish it alone...

Best spot to fish is where you can still feel the bottom and the fish are biting..

:an4:


----------



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

People do, but I will not wade the pass it is very dangerous and unpredictable. If u still want to wade it wear a PFD and the Galveston side seems a little safer, but stay away from the bridge currents are vicious.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

The strong outgoing currents are the most dangerous in this area. I will not fish near the pass during those conditions. As a teenager, I almost lost it one day with my brother. There were some fishermen standing on a bar who rescued us as we floated by. On the other hand, wading the surf during incoming currents has never worried me. I will fish the first gut but my days of swimming to the next bar are over.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Remmber a story few yrs. back about a man fishing from his boat rescued a father and son wade fishing, 3 different times, only to here the next day they had drowned at the pass. wear a PFD, wear a PFD, wear a PFD, wear a PFD.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

There is no fish worth dying for.....

:an5:


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

aablair83 said:


> Can anyone give me some honest insight on good spots to wade at San Luis Pass? Pretty new to wading so not looking for any real dangerous areas, just wanting to learn more and catch some fish. Just not real familiar with San Luis and wanting to broaden my fishing options.


Goggle bird island. There's miles of shallow and gradual sandbars to walk on NE of that island. The current is not as strong the farther away from the bridge you are.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

More people drown there at that pass than any other pass in the state. I have recued two people there myself, one was my fishing partner years ago. Its a very dangerous place when the tides are moving.
If you want to wade fish go across the bridge and go Access #5 or you can put out casted lines and yak out your long rods for Bull Red and Sharks. Its a good place to fish.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Personally they should shut down wade fishing the pass. More people died at that pass then any in the state. There are signs and yet the people just don't give a ****. Wear a PFD


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Fish-a-mon said:


> Personally they should shut down wade fishing the pass. More people died at that pass then any in the state. There are signs and yet the people just don't give a ****. Wear a PFD


Let's count some of the warning signs people ignore, shall we? Drink, drive, go to jail. Buckle up, it's the law and saves lives. Little kids must be in a carseat. And these are the ones that carry fines if you don't heed their warning, why would we expect people to heed warnings not enforced with a penalty? Ron White said it best; "You can't fix stupid. Stupid is forever!!"

Yeah, there's a million spots to wade fish that are productive and do not carry the significant risk of the Pass, many nearby there. Christmas Bay, Cold Pass, the back side of the Pass on the Galveston side, the surf in front of the big radio tower just west of the Pass. Take your pick.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

San Luis Pass is great fishing because it connects the gulf with the bay. I don't wade fish the pass itself due to the dangerous currents. However, the beach by the pass is great surf fishing and the bay near the pass is great bay fishing. Neither are more dangerous than any other surf or bay but have the benefit of the fish and bait moving through the pass.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

wear life jacket or turn around and do not drown


----------

